
Netherlands teen legally euthanized due to ‘unbearable’ pain - MagicPropmaker
https://nypost.com/2019/06/04/netherlands-teen-raped-as-child-legally-euthanized-due-to-unbearable-pain/
======
MagicPropmaker
This turned out not to be quite true!

